

Google's downtime caused a 40% drop in global traffic - simontabor
https://engineering.gosquared.com/googles-downtime-40-drop-in-traffic

======
j_baker
Ahem... Google's downtime caused a 40% drop in global (to gosquared) traffic.
I think the title is misleading under this context.

~~~
Oculus
I think you misunderstood, they were saying that overall there was a 40%
decrease in hits to websites that use GoSquared's analytics.

 _" had a huge effect in the number of pageviews coming into GoSquared’s real-
time tracking"_

------
mgaphysics
I get it and no disrespect, but not sure that I would need an analytics
provider to know what happens when google goes down for any period of time.

I guess I was hoping to see a bit of analysis as to options available to
compensate for these instances. I kinda already knew that we rely on a handful
of major players for everything, the hope that we can effect some change in
that structure is why we hack-on!

------
JoeCortopassi
Wonder if that is the same reason why the HN thread talking about the outage
was killed as well /sarcasm

------
lucb1e
The AMS-IX (one of the world's largest internet peering exchanges) does not
show so much as a dent.

